# Severe constipation



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Im looking for some advice regarding constipation. I eat a healthy diet plenty fruit veg and fibre and I jog 4 times a week but Im struggling so badly with only getting to the toilet for a bowel movement around every 3 days. My doc prescribed 2 sachets of movicol a day and its made no difference. Im very bloated, hugely uncomfortable and miserable. Is there anything stronger I can take. Im just at 12 weeks and the thought of this battle for another 6 mths is horrid. Ive tried upping my fruit, prunes snd prune juice any advice appreciated greatly!!!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Monty moo. 

I would advise you go back to see your gp if that is not working. I will also move your post to the pharmacist section as they may have some suggestions. X

Kaz xxxc


----------



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Kaz getting an appointment at gp is hopeless but I will call them AGAIN! Plan to ask at 12wk scan too this wk x


----------

